# Lehman Rigi Dou cable car help



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought a nice cable car set on eBay and wondered if anyone knows how to make it automatically reverse. It's fun to watch, but I hate having to switch the switch to make it go back and forth.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought mine new in 1988 and I don't think they ever had an automatic reverser on any of the models. Maybe someone else can verify.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Crimp a lead fishing line sinker on the cable approximately 4 inches in front of each cable car. When the sinker contacts the wheel house, it causes the motor to reverse.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes the powered units had an auto reverse built in. Just the car comming to the pulley stopped and after a time delay it would reverse.


----------



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 05 Nov 2009 05:12 PM 
Crimp a lead fishing line sinker on the cable approximately 4 inches in front of each cable car. When the sinker contacts the wheel house, it causes the motor to reverse. 

What does the sinker touch to make it reverse? I don't see a button.

Mine is a battery powered unit; if that matters.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

my cable car from Extreme Geek ($15 & solar powered), has a dpdt switch that reverses itself when it hits the end of the run post. Here's my first test of it strung between some fruit trees. The wind is blowing really hard as you can see. I converted it to haul freight. Here's it's hauling a girder. 

I bought 2 of them and will be converting one to battery to operate in the shade, since the sun doesn't shine on this side of house in winter. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI8eMKbiOEs


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FFCobra on 05 Nov 2009 08:58 PM 


What does the sinker touch to make it reverse? I don't see a button.

Mine is a battery powered unit; if that matters.

Thanks!

Bill

Bill, if your unit has the metal cable guide, the sinker should strike this part and reverse.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, you said it's battery powered. My fix is for the AC powered unit. The battery powered unit may not have a reversing mechanism.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

I believe the automatic reverse was only on the top of the line two car units. I've seen a retail model and a dealer version. I have several battery powered variations with one and two cars, both plastic and metal. None of these have automatic reversing units built in.


----------



## ortep (Dec 13, 2009)

I purchased a double cable car set, brand new, from a shop which was going out of business, aka non-returnable. The circuit board is fried. Any suggestion how to rig up an electrical unit to feed the motor?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ortep- 

Does the board have visible damage, or does it just "not work"? If no visible damage, look at the solder joints from the back under a magnafier in case one has let go.


----------

